# 2012 level of immigration to Canada expected not to rise



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada intends to maintain its high immigration record next year with around 250,000 newcomers in 2012, according to Citizenship and Immigration Minister Jason Kenney. ‘In our immigration plan for 2012 you’ll see our intention to maintain high levels of immigration to Canada,’ he said. Canada has the highest per capita of immigration in the developed [...]

Click to read the full news article: 2012 level of immigration to Canada expected not to rise...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Editor said:


> Canada intends to maintain its high immigration record next year with around 250,000 newcomers in 2012, according to Citizenship and Immigration Minister Jason Kenney. ‘In our immigration plan for 2012 you’ll see our intention to maintain high levels of immigration to Canada,’ he said. Canada has the highest per capita of immigration in the developed [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: 2012 level of immigration to Canada expected not to rise...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


I think most of these immigrants are applicants who applied back in early 2000's to 2008. Since after that with the new rules, only v few are actually qualified, plus 10,000 visa limit


----------

